
Apple to Hand iCloud Encryption Key Management to Account Holders - cjbprime
http://www.eweek.com/security/apple-to-hand-icloud-encryption-key-management-to-account-holders.html
======
jxy
The conclusion of the article is unsatisfactory. After all, it is all about
choices. Those who use weak passwords would continue do so whether password
recovery is possible or not; those who want their data secure would find their
own way to secure their password either way.

On the practical side, two factor authentication effectively means there is a
lower chance of losing access to your data due to a forgotten password, as
long as you take the step to secure your physical objects.

